# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Кормить в слинге

## kosharrr

Дорогие слингомамы, поделитесь опытом как кормить в вертикальных намотках(шарф). Нам 1.5 месяцев, раньше ели да и вообще существовали в позиции колыбелька, теперь переходим на вертикальное положение. Как бы низко я не мотала, все равно голова дочки очень высоко.

----------


## Амина

Голова и должна быть высоко - так, чтобы можно было поцеловать в макушку. На кормление нужно ослаблять намотку, или класть ребеныша в колыбельку. Когда мои были постарше, я умудрялась дотягивать свой 1,5 размер до рта, не ослабляя намотки))) Ну, это когда сильно приспичивало)))

----------


## kazangi

)) и я дотягиваю, а в ослабленном мне неудобно кормить было.

----------


## Амина

В 1,5 месяца еще не дотянешь. Имхо, основной минус вертикальных позиций в шарфе.

----------


## котенок

мы тоже научились кормится в шарфе в вертикальном положении только тогда, когда ребенок смог сам дотянутся до соска. А до этого только в колыбельке

----------


## kosharrr

Спасибо, а то я уж подумала, что неправильно мотаю-усаживаю. Освоение немного застопорилось, пока хвататет минут на 15-20, потом начинает просить достать. Надеюсь на улучшение  :Smile:

----------


## Домик в деревне

Улучшение будет. Но я вот тоже помню, что у меня не получалось толком кормить в слинге первое время (месяцев до 3х). Когда ребенок подрос и стал уверенно держать голову, появилась сноровка и уверенность в своих действиях. Ну и присоединяюсь ко всем, кто говорил, что толком не ослабляли намотку, так изловчалась, чтобы грудь с ротиком малыша встретились.

----------

